# Concealed Carry and Firearm Novice



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys, i've never been in this corner of OGF but recognize plenty of names, and so I know you guys will be able to help me on this one.

The other day, my mom actually called up and said that I "needed to be careful when i'm out loading/unloading and fishing by myself". She's got a friend who was killed at the docks of a state park a number of years ago. 

So here's my point- I've only ever shot a couple of rifles and a BB gun at squirrels in my back yard. But my conversation with my mom did make some sense. If someone did decide to confront me at the docks or on the water, I got to thinking, what do you do if you're overmatched by numbers or if they just come by surprise, what do you do?

Do you guys think that taking a concealed carry course would be a good idea? Do any of you carry when you fish? I don't know that I would carry any other times to be honest...I live in a pretty sleepy little town.


Also, one of the guys I coach with was talking that my wife should get hers as well. Do any of your wives or significant others carry?

What are some affordable firearms that are comfortable and affordable? I don't need something with a huge caliber, just something that would get the job done if need be (hopefully not). 

Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Me and wife just completed course, and I will be carrying when I kayak fish, one of the main reasons I got it. She will be getting small 9mm,I have the tiny xds in .45

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

StuckAtHome said:


> Me and wife just completed course, and I will be carrying when I kayak fish, one of the main reasons I got it. She will be getting small 9mm,I have the tiny xds in .45
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I just read that thread that you created. Are you going to keep it on your ankle in your kayak? Thats just such a small space, logistically how do you think you'll do that? I'll probably carry it when im in my boat and kayak as well.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Either inside waist band or behind my seat on my coosa, or in drybox , only get it out around put in or take out.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

My wife is the only adult in my family that does not have a CCW license and I have tried to get her to take the class and carry but she has not. I have carried since 1971, my son has taken several courses and competes in IDPA he also has a blog sight and store "balloon goes up" his wife is a doctor she carries. My daughter and son in law both carry. Thankfully none of us has ever needed to even pull our guns out, I hope we never do. For me when I put my wallet in my pocket the gun goes on too, no one would ever know I carried, that is why they call it concealed. So my answer is yes get your license as far as caliber and being thrifty on your gun my advise is to take the class, do some homework then make the decision on what gun. It is after all only your life or loved ones you will be trying to protect. OK I am off the soapbox for now.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I mostly fish alone but always have my "buddy" with me. My girlfriend and I took the ccw class together and it was not only fun but informative for her. She feels much safer around guns and understands the over all dynamics of them a lot better. I usually carry a small ruger LCP .380 in my pocket and a smith and Wesson shield .40 in my tackle bag. I never leave the house without them fishing or not unless I'm meeting friends for adult beverages.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i for one never leave the house without it and when im at school it stays in the glove box. i keep it in the waistband and you cant even tell im wearing it. i would suggest taking the class and then make your decision. you have nothing to lose lol.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I always carry, and my wife carry's often. First and foremost, before deciding on taking the CCW course invest in some range time and learn the basics of pistol shooting. The CCW course isn't the place to learn basics even though it happens more often than not. 

It's a big decision and one that shouldn't just be done with minimal thought to the laws and personal issues that will arise should you have to use your weapon. 

Do some searching on here because the topic has been covered many times but here's the cliff notes.
- shoot a variety of guns, semi-auto and revolver and various calibers. 
- there is no perfect gun. What works for me and my wife may not work for you and yours.
- Training doesn't end with the CCW course. Advanced weapon's courses and at the least more range time to hone what you've learned. 
- Dry fire practice at home with a clear and safe weapon is a valuable yet overlooked by most. Practicing drawing from a holster and bringing the weapon up into play, etc.
- A good holster is worth the price. Expect to have various holsters depending how you carry.
- You may have to alter your dress to effectively conceal your weapon.
- For your wife, it may be a little tougher to CCW depending on her normal dress. If she's in business attire or what ever, some carry options may not always work for her. I'm not a fan of off body carry (purse/bag) and neither is my wife but sometimes it may be the only way. She'll have to learn to safeguard the bag containing the weapon so a simple purse snatch doesn't end up arming the suspect or the bag being left unattended with a weapon in it. 

I could go on more but I'm tired and you get the drift. Do some searching on here and see if most questions aren't answered already and feel free to post more. Know that right now CCW guns and most ammo is like finding a unicorn but don't let that discourage ya.


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

That's a question only you can answer. Would it be worth it you to carry a gun. I carry and really hope I never need to use it. Are you 100 percent sure you'd use should the time come? Because if you're not, it'd be a waste to carry one. Like another guy said look at bunch of guns should you decide to get one. Have your wife do the same when she by herself. Because you might have influence on her but not realize it and she could get one that's not right for her but you liked it. It's a great responsibility to carry.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I always have my carry gun in the boat,(or on me) for the exact reason coming back to an empty boat ramp shortly after dark....I always have my boy with me so he can keep anyone busy for the good shot placement....with that said I hope and pray I never need too.....but better to have and NOT need then to need and not have....and when the grandson starts going to......well someone would be crazy to even try....with how things are going in this country and potential problems & cuts coming....better to have.....and I would locate ammo first....seems that is the problem now and not getting a gun, but that could change quick too
playing with the tape measure (don't ask me why they like too)


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I carry everyday and my wife carries often.... The sleepy little town comment is a false sense of security. I live in a sleepy little, go to church in a town that is pretty much asleep, and the cemetery in the story below is way out in the country. It's not always people you have to watch out for. This is an email I sent my instructor (very good friend) the day I had to use mine. Hopefully this was the last time... 

Today was the day that I had to use my weapon. Fortunately it was
against an animal and I did not have to kill it. If I didn't have my
Glock I would be dead or severely injured right now. I went to Church
this morning and was running late. I thought about not wearing my gun
as I was just going to Church and back. I decided to take the extra
minute and put it on. While at Church my Mom asked me to go to the
cemetery with her and put a wreath on my Grandparents grave. After the
service I went to the cemetery a few minutes ahead of my parents and
sister. I got out of the car and was walking around looking at head
stones and I heard a couple dogs bark. These are the typical dogs that
are always across the road and bark once in a while but they never
leave the yard. I looked down at a headstone and back up at the dogs
and saw them coming at me pretty fast. Three dogs that looked like a
cross between a lab and a Rot.

I had already pulled my weapon and they stopped about 20 feet from me.
One stood in front of me and one on each side. I was yelling at them
as loud as I could as I tried to step backward towards my car. Every
step I took they would come closer. No one from the house across the
road could hear me yelling. I stood there yelling for what felt like
an hour. The dogs continued to growl out at me in full attack position
heads down, hackles raised and teeth showing. Finally 2 of them turned
and walked the 300 yards back to the house. The biggest one was not
budging and we stood there squared off for another 5-6 minutes. I kept
trying to get to my car. He kept coming closer. I love dogs and did
not want to kill him.This is the first time I every felt threatened by
one. I shot once in the ground directly in front of him and the dirt
that flew hit him right in the face. It scared him enough to go back
towards his house. He never left the edge of the road in his own yard.
He stayed barking at us the entire visit. My parents finally got there
and I kept an eye on the dog and were able to place the wreath.

If my son would have been with me I would not have hesitated to shoot
all three of them the minute they circled. If I would have been an
elderly person or a child. I am confident they would have attacked.

After I left I called the Sheriffs office and made a report and asked
they go check them out. Just goes to show you it isn't always a dark
alley or a bank that the need for a weapon arises. Thanks for the
lessons and everything you taught to me. You saved my life today.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I fish alone most often so I always carry when fishing. I carry nearly everywhere I'm allowed, it's natural to me now. My wife has her ccw as well and doesn't carry if I'm with her, but will if she's alone or going somewhere with others and wants too.

It's a very personal decision. If you ever have to protect yourself I gurantee it will have life long effects, severe for some, not so much for others.

Some have already said it but it's great advice. Find a buddy or a range and shoot as many different caliber and styles as possible, INVEST in something you are comfortable with because you may have to trust your life to it. Caliber does matter as the smaller the round the less effective it may be. I would suggest somethin .38 or bigger, just my opinion.

My wife chose a .45 because it was heavy enough to quell some of the recoil and she wanted something that was vicious enough to stop someone with worrying about perfect shot placement in the moment. 

Good lick with your research. If you want a range that has about 60 to 80 handguns to try look up The Walking Dead Range. It may be a drive but it's damn sure worth it! Tell Jim I sent you, he'll treat you better than any normal range will.

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Bonecrusher said:


> I carry everyday and my wife carries often.... The sleepy little town comment is a false sense of security.


It's not a sleepy town type comment but it goes to my statement about the decision to carry. It's her choice even though I poke and prod her to carry more but it's her decision. We don't live in a sleepy town nor do we work where we live. 

It took a tragic event for a colleague of hers before my wife finally decided to get her permit. Even though I had been licensed in other states too for almost 10 years before she decided it was time. Only you can make that choice for you and your wife make that choice for her.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I would recommend you go to the websites: http://www.defensivecarry.com/forum/forum.php http://ohioccwforums.org/ and http://www.handgunlaw.us/ and do a little reading. Defensivecarry.com has several good forums in which you can see what types of pistols/revolvers are typically used, holsters, review defensive scenarios (very good draw/shoot/no-draw/retreat scenarios), home and away defensive discussions, and actual firearm-related stories in the news. This site will help you to decide whether carrying is right for you and maybe your wife too, or if other non-lethal options are better suited to you. Good luck!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Wearing and if necessary, use of a firearm, requires discipline and responsibility. Since you are not familiar with firearms and handguns in general, I would suggest you get some professional training in the proper handling and shooting of handguns as well as rifles and shotguns. Your instructor will be able to advise you on the many options in CC handguns and should also be able to have you shoot a variety of calibers to help you select what you are comfortable with.
Give what you are contemplating long and serious thought as self defense may result in taking the life of another person. Hesitation by you should lethal action be necessary can result in your weapon being used on you.


----------



## DB4x4 (Feb 7, 2011)

I carry all the time now BECAUSE of an incident that occurred while fishing. 

Several years ago, I took the (ex) GF fishing to a remote stretch of stream during the summer. There were a few druggie/trashy looking kids (16-ish years old?) swimming/hanging out along the creek. We walked past them and began fishing ~30-40 yards downstream from them.

After about 10 minutes, I heard one say, *"Jump in the water right now or I'm going to shoot you."* I turned to see one kid pointing what looked to be a Beretta model 92 at another who was standing on the edge of a big boulder...

Needless to say, it was time to leave; however, there was one problem. The armed fella was between us and the car. I decided to quickly walk downstream, out of view, then climb a nearly vertical rock face to get out of the creek valley, and walk wayyyyyy out around the area back to the car.

He didn't seem to have a problem with pointing the gun at one of his own "friends", so I was sure he wouldn't have a problem with pointing it at me either. Looking back, even if I had been armed, I would have done the same thing to avoid any possible confrontation, but I know I would have felt a little safer having something on me other than a wimpy trout rod.

The incident really made a light bulb go off, especially since I was directly responsible for SOMEONE ELSE's safety that day. Ever since, there's this nifty little S&W 357 magnum with a 3" barrel that enjoys going on fishing trips and "long walks on the beach" with me.

MORAL OF THE STORY: You have every reason in the world to carry, and no reason not to..._so long as you are mature enough to do it legally and responsibly._


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Do any of your wives or significant others carry?


The wife doesn't but my 70 y.o. mother does. She took the class with me. Still shocks the heck out of me. She picked up a nice revolver.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

been trying to get my wife too....but....hopefully one day


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Yep. S&W MP 9mm compact in a crossbreed super tuck. This her first target with her new gun bought it for her about 2 weeks after she got her permit. 

 

If you look real close it spells Clean the garage


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Armed2defend.com, great class at a great price.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Smitty82 said:


> Armed2defend.com, great class at a great price.


I can second this. Same class my g/f and I took as well as several friends.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

http://www.carry-to-protect.com

This is where I went, friend of mine, very reasonable price.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Take a beginners class since you don't have any experince with firearms.The course will help you with eveything you need to get started.


----------



## jmeineke (Sep 18, 2011)

Northern1 said:


> Do you guys think that taking a concealed carry course would be a good idea? Do any of you carry when you fish? I don't know that I would carry any other times to be honest...I live in a pretty sleepy little town.


Yep - definitely a good idea. I carry *everywhere* I am legally allowed to do so.

Pay very, very close attention to Ohio law when it comes to using deadly force. If you take the class that others mentioned here (armed2defend), you'll get a 2 hour session on self defense law. Listen carefully and buy the book that they offer that is written by an attorney (the same one who will teach the law portion). Read the book until you fully understand it - and then read it again. Read the Ohio Attorney General's Concealed Carry Laws manual several times too.

The only way you'll get comfortable and accurate shooting practice, practice, practice. Read and participate in the forums that the other folks mentioned here. You'll get lots of good info from them, both what to do and what not to do. My personal favorite is Ohioans for Concealed Carry. Buckey Firearms Association is another good one.



Northern1 said:


> What are some affordable firearms that are comfortable and affordable? I don't need something with a huge caliber, just something that would get the job done if need be (hopefully not).


.380 is about as small as you want to go from the experts I've talked to. There are many good small pocket .380's that fit nicely in a holster in your front or back pocket. The Ruger LCP is one of them. But, as other people said, try different ones and pick one that you are good with and that you'll carry when you're wearing shorts & a T-shirt on a 98 degree summer day.

Good luck!


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes take a class or even two of them the more training you have the better and if your wife wants to go along look for one with a female instructor, my last one was and she was by far the best instructor I have ever had. As to the gun thats the hard part-get one you shoot well- fits YOU and is comfortable to carry because if you dont have it on you why bother. As to size dont get drug into the local experts line that you only need a large caliber, my last class given by ex-military the instructor asked if anybody wanted to pick a fight with a guy carrying a 22.My expert or should I say the guy I trust for this kind of info is a Marine scout/sniper with more than one tour overseas and Im very lucky to say my nephew. I asked him what he thought was the best to carry and like all Marines he wants to carry his rifle (he says the pistol is to keep the bad guys busy as he is reloading the rifle) get the training and practice often and I hope neither of use will ever have to pull our weapon. Paul


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for all of your input. It has really helped. Last night my wife took me out to a shooting and dinner experience at Blackwing Shooting Center in Delaware. They put on a great experience with quality people there. Judy and Mike helped me out the most. Anyway, I got to shoot a Ruger LCP .38 Special. It was light, and I couldn't even feel it (or see it) carrying it in the holster. Decided to purchase that firearm. Now i'm going to get out to the range and practice my shot with it before taking my CC class. I showed my wife the area I fish normally on the way home, and shes glad I have decided to do this for protection! 

By the way, she shot too next to me, and she's pretty darn good...looks like she may be next!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

LCP .380 pistol or LCR .38 special revolver?


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I was lucky, Bonecrusher turned me onto a really good instructor... Small class, personal attention, and lots of range time. It was not a farm! Well it was kinda on a farm but the instructor was more concerned with our ability then he was with making a bunch of $. It was a small class of 4 of us. And the coolest part was hanging around afterwards and running a few mags through an egyptian AK... I would not suggest going to one of the large well known courses if you want to learn something. If you are proficient and have been shooting your whole life those places are great, but for a new guy that is introducing himself to firearms you really need some personal attention. 

As far as the ladies carrying, my mother has been carrying as long as I can remember and has several "accessories" to chose from depending on the events and attire of the day... I think she is a little crazy but if she is out riding her Harley she carries a .44 magnum with a 6 in. barrel (usually open carry or in saddle bags depending on where the ride is), if she is going to work it is a small .22 inside the waist of her pants suit or whatever she is wearing. If she is going to walmart it is probably a kimber 1911.

My step dad, 6' 7" 280lbs. Long beard stereo typical biker typically carries a .22 loaded with # 9 load believe it or not... Says it is easier because he is often working on things. He also jokes that he would rather get shot while beating the crap out of someone than have to shoot them... He says opening a can of whoop ... Is alot more fun than pulling a trigger.

I on the other hand feel that my .40 S&W is versatile and all I need. I do not carry often in OH, but it is never far from reach. I live in Delaware and it is very very very peaceful here. Now if I go back to St. Louis to visit it is a 5th appendage...

Growing up I was constantly around firearms. To this day there are several firearms, loaded and chambered in every room of my parents house. that is just the way it is... I say this and I still learned alot from my ccw course and am grateful that I was part of a small group with a awesome instructor.

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> LCP .380 pistol or LCR .38 special revolver?


revolver. decided to go that way because i dont want the bells and whistles. I just want something that is quick and efficient. very happy with my purchase!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> revolver. decided to go that way because i dont want the bells and whistles. I just want something that is quick and efficient. very happy with my purchase!


Very nice. Don't those shoot the .357 mag as well?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Very nice. Don't those shoot the .357 mag as well?


NO its the other way around

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jmeineke (Sep 18, 2011)

Northern1 said:


> revolver. decided to go that way because i dont want the bells and whistles. I just want something that is quick and efficient. very happy with my purchase!


Never been a revolver guy myself, but I certainly understand why people buy them. Easy to operate, get a dud round and you just move onto the next, most 'encounters' are over in 3 shots, etc.

Congrats on finding what YOU are comfortable with!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Very nice. Don't those shoot the .357 mag as well?


There is a new Ruger LCR 357. OP, just make sure if your LCR says 38spl on it, you do not try 357. It shouldn't fit but just in case, don't force it.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Sharp Charge said:


> There is a new Ruger LCR 357. OP, just make sure if your LCR says 38spl on it, you do not try 357. It shouldn't fit but just in case, don't force it.


Yeah its a Special. I'll be sure I look out for that. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Very nice. Don't those shoot the .357 mag as well?


No they don't shoot the .357 In the info that came with it it says that in UPPERCASE LETTERS that you cannot do that lol. But it does take the +P rounds.

Sorry earlier, I meant LCR not LCP. 

By the way, my wife is currently checking out a small .22. Not a huge caliber, but she is interested in carrying, and she likes the gun, so even though it doesn't pack the same punch, i'm happy with her choice. Looks like i'll have a buddy for the class


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys, I have one more quick question: I'm looking up a bunch of these CCW classes to possibly take. My one question is from class to class, will the certifications or carrying abilities vary from state to state. For example, the armed2defend class says you can get the Arizona and Florida licenses. Will I still be able to carry if I go to Michigan or if I go to Indiana, etc. Or is this something where I only get to carry in Ohio, much like a fishing license works...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

With the Ohio license you are good in Indiana and Michigan. If I recall it covers 26 states.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Northern1 said:


> No they don't shoot the .357 In the info that came with it it says that in UPPERCASE LETTERS that you cannot do that lol. But it does take the +P rounds.
> 
> Sorry earlier, I meant LCR not LCP.
> 
> By the way, my wife is currently checking out a small .22. Not a huge caliber, but she is interested in carrying, and she likes the gun, so even though it doesn't pack the same punch, i'm happy with her choice. Looks like i'll have a buddy for the class


Get her what she is comfortable witb first good start i did same now she has 38 and confy with it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Didn't get her a .22, its just too small. Plus, when I fired the one from the gun shop, the slide literally blew back and busted my thumb up. It was bleeding all over the place, it was a joke. the slide literally flew off! The gun shop owner said he had never seen that before. Took them 20 mins to get it back on. They shot it and it kept misfiring, one round got caught in the barrel, one literally snapped in half. Cant believe they actually put it back on the shelf to sell after that with no more repairs! Oh well, thats their choice and hopefully the next potential owner shoots it first.

Eventually I'll probably give her my .38 and i'll get something bigger. She opted not to take the class yet. I'd like to get a .40 or .45. One of my buddies caries the springfield 1911, which looks and feels awesome. But, I do like my revolver as well, its simplistic, easy, and light. I had a great time in the class I took. Went to allencountyccw and they did a great job, with a nice comfortable classroom. $80 bucks wasn't bad either. $65 if you brought a friend. I was the most "nervous" about the firing test. After it was done, The guy said I handled my revolver really well for it being only 13 ounces and a 1.875 barrel. He said those usually have a significant amount of kick. At first, it was tough to control, but now I feel comfortable with it. I've gone to the range and fired 4 times since owning it. I'm at about a 4-6 inch spread from 25 feet. When I started I was hardly on the target from about 15 feet! So, i'll continue to improve. I think the biggest thing is just to practice, like anything else. I feel like that class gave me some great safety tips as well as techniques for self defense.

Once again, thanks for the input from everyone.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey Northern 1, I just got my wife an LCR for Christmas. Check out this website for speed loaders for your revolver. It's the only place I found that makes a speedloader for an LCR with the laser grips: http://www.5starfirearms.com/357_j_2.html


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

bobk said:


> With the Ohio license you are good in Indiana and Michigan. If I recall it covers 26 states.


Ohio CCW License is valid in 32 States: Alaska, Arizona, Arkansas, Delaware, Florida, Idaho, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Louisiana, Michigan, Minnesota, Mississipi, Missouri, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Mexico, N Carolina, N Dakota, Ohio Oklahoma, S Carolina, S Dakota, Tennessee, Utah, Vermont, Virginia, Washington, West Virginia, and Wyoming.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

You can also apply for Arizona's and Florida's and they add a number of states that your valid in I just cant remember how many and what states, i know for sure Georgia is one of them. This is important for allot of people who live in ohio who drive to Florida often bc Ohio's Doesn't cover Georgia.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I carry Ruger LC9 an love it. Take a basic firearms safety class, and hit the range with a buddy a good bit. Heck I know
Columbus was backed up over a month at the permit office this winter.
Take your time an dont rush into things get familiar with your carry gun and it will just become part of your every day routine 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Smitty82 said:


> Ohio CCW License is valid in 32 States: Alaska, Arizona, Arkansas, Delaware, Florida, Idaho, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Louisiana, Michigan, Minnesota, Mississipi, Missouri, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Mexico, N Carolina, N Dakota, Ohio Oklahoma, S Carolina, S Dakota, Tennessee, Utah, Vermont, Virginia, Washington, West Virginia, and Wyoming.


Nice to see they have added some more states. Just checked my card and it only lists 26. My card is from 08.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

bobk said:


> Nice to see they have added some more states. Just checked my card and it only lists 26. My card is from 08.


There shouldn't be any on your card. Keep checking the Attorney General's page for updates: http://www.ohioattorneygeneral.gov/Law-Enforcement/Concealed-Carry


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Sharp Charge said:


> There shouldn't be any on your card. Keep checking the Attorney General's page for updates: http://www.ohioattorneygeneral.gov/Law-Enforcement/Concealed-Carry


I believe hess talking about the cards that the CCW classes used to hand out that listed states with resiprocity, not his actual CCW.

Mr. A


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sharp Charge said:


> There shouldn't be any on your card. Keep checking the Attorney General's page for updates: http://www.ohioattorneygeneral.gov/Law-Enforcement/Concealed-Carry


What would be the point of having the card if there shouldn't be any on it?


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Here is a great tool.
An interactive CCW map.
Just click the state(s) you have a CCW licenses in and it will show the states that have Reciprocity.
By the way, an out of state PA license will get you the same states as FL with the exception of AL. The cost is $20 and Mercer County is less than 2 hours away. You apply in person and they mail your licenses to you. 

CCW MAP HERE


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

BigV said:


> Here is a great tool.
> An interactive CCW map.
> Just click the state(s) you have a CCW licenses in and it will show the states that have Reciprocity.
> By the way, an out of state PA license will get you the same states as FL with the exception of AL. The cost is $20 and Mercer County is less than 2 hours away. *You apply in person *and they mail your licenses to you.
> ...


Will Centre County still do it by mail or are all PA counties reqd to apply in person?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Workdog said:


> Will Centre County still do it by mail or are all PA counties reqd to apply in person?


I'm 99% confident you need to apply in person now in PA. Also, they changed the law here and will only grant a permit if you hold one in your own state of residence.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Workdog said:


> Will Centre County still do it by mail or are all PA counties reqd to apply in person?


PA will no longer issue a licence through the mail, you must apply in person. 

You must provide a copy (front and back) of your current CCW license and your drivers license.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

bobk said:


> What would be the point of having the card if there shouldn't be any on it?


Are you talking about your permit or another card that someone produced like Mr. A suggested? There shouldn't be any other reciprocal states on your actual permit, that's what I was referring to.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I was talking about the card from Buckeye Fireams Association. Not my license.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

bobk said:


> I was talking about the card from Buckeye Fireams Association. Not my license.


Gotcha. Things change so much I don't think I'd rely on a printed card.


----------

